# creatine + banana



## magneto576 (Apr 27, 2005)

If my PWO shake is 2 scoops of whey, 1/2 cup of oats, a cup of milk, a banana, and a serving of creatine, will the sugars from the banana spike my insulin enough for creatine absoption or should I add some dextrose to the shake as well?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 27, 2005)

magneto576 said:
			
		

> If my PWO shake is 2 scoops of whey, 1/2 cup of oats, a cup of milk, a banana, and a serving of creatine, will the sugars from the banana spike my insulin enough for creatine absoption or should I add some dextrose to the shake as well?


Actually, out of those things it is the milk that will probably result in the highest insulin spike! And yes, this will be enough for your creatine.


----------



## magneto576 (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks emma-leigh!


----------

